# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  WahOO, le concept  anti-crise , souvre  la France

## Mejdi20

*WahOO, le concept  anti-crise , souvre  la France*

*WahOO est le premier et unique logiciel 100% gratuit qui :*
* propose une liste des nombreux concours* parpills aux quatre coins du Web
* participe aux concours* en remplissant *automatiquement* les formulaires de participation
* rpond aux questions* des concours

*Le logiciel WahOO* :
WahOO est 100% gratuit et tlchargeable depuis le site http://www.konkours.comv WahOO est actuellement disponible sous PC ; les versions Mac et Linux sortiront sous peu. Grce  WahOO, le temps moyen de participation  un concours t fortement rduit ; 
Ce qui permet de participer  des dizaines de concours en quelques minutes !

*Statistiques :*
- Prs de 200.000 membres
- Plus de 11.250 concours prsents dont 350 concours consternent actifs
- Plus de 40.000 cadeaux en jeux dune valeur totale de plus de 2.000.000 euros
- Plus de 25 nouveaux concours chaque jour
*
Tmoignages des gagnants :*
Le site Konkours.com et le logiciel propose aux nombreux internautes ayant remport un cadeau den tmoigner (de faon anonyme ou non). Dj plusieurs centaines de gagnants !

*Meilleurs tmoignages =>* http://www.konkours.com/les-meilleur...ignages-1.html
*Tous les tmoignages (plus de 6000) =>* http://www.konkours.com/temoignages.html

*Liste des meilleurs cadeaux  gagner =>* http://www.konkours.com/gagner-supercadeaux-1.html
*Liste de tous les cadeaux  gagner =>* http://www.konkours.com/gagner-supercadeaux-1.html
*
Nos motivations :*
Amateurs de concours, nous tions freins par :
- la recherche de concours sur le net
- la recherche des rponses aux ventuelles questions
- le ct rbarbatif du remplissage des formulaires

*Notre ide :*
Notre ide  don t de crer un logiciel gratuit qui :
- rfrence les diffrents concours proposs sur le Net (mise  jour quotidienne)
- intgre les rponses aux ventuelles questions (et y rponde)
- et surtout remplit AUTOMATIQUEMENT les formulaires !

*Comment avons-nous procd ?*
Nous avons cr une socit SPRL (Socit prive  responsabilit limite) ddie  ce projet : Kow
Media SPRL. Nous navons peru aucun subside  lheure actuelle. Le projet a demand prs dun an dtudes, danalyses et de dveloppements  des centaines dheures de travail, des dizaines de nuits blanches 
*
Pourquoi avons-nous abord ce march ?*
Internet est devenu un mdia incontournable pour les socits avec une augmentation constante des investissements publicitaires. Ladvertgaming (marketing par le jeu) connat actuellement forte croissance auprs des annonceurs et ce secteur rsiste plutt bien  la crise financire.
*
Modle conomique :*
Notre logiciel propose une liste de concours auxquels la participation est totalement gratuite pour les utilisateurs. Bien quils soient gratuits, environ 5% des concours prsents rapportent quelques centimes deuros par utilisateurs inscrits. En effet, les organisateurs nous rmunrent pour afficher leurs concours en bonne position. Les 95% de concours restants ne nous rapportent donc rien.
*
Nouvelle cible, nouveau march :*
Grce  WahOO, nous touchons un nouveau public :
- 65% de nos utilisateurs ne jouaient pas avant
- 26% jouaient peu
- 9% jouent de faon active depuis longtemps
*
Communaut de joueur (forum) :*
Le site www.konkours.com propose un forum trs actif servant de communaut pour bon nombre des internautes inscrits. Suggestions pour le site ou pour le logiciel, discutions  propos des concours, une bourse aux cadeaux,  Lespace convivial du site Konkours.com et du logiciel WahOO.
*
Une dmonstration ?*
Accs ALL-IN au site  ::fleche::  Identifiant : presse --- Mot de passe : 123456
(Ces identifiants sont aussi ceux qui vous seront demands pour utiliser le logiciel)

Les crateurs :
Alessandro Carlisi et Pierre Lilien, deux jeunes belges de 28 et 29 ans, frachement sortis de HEC, qui se sont rencontrs il y a quelques annes sur les bancs dcole.
Pierre Lilien :
- Ingnieur en Gestion, HEC 2005
- En 2003, il a fond la socit Stigmatix SPRL (gestion de e-portails) pour laquelle il est grant
Alessandro Carlisi
- Master en Gestion, HEC 2004
- Depuis 2005, il est responsable du ple  Placements   lagence AXA Banque Lige
- En 2002, il a co-fond la socit Netlook SPRL (web agency)

Photos :
Voici quelques photos dont vous pouvez disposer librement.
 http://www.kowmedia.com/presse/fr/materials.html

----------

